# G4003/g4003g And Multifix (40 Position) Tool Post?



## Splat (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone with a G4003 or G4003G using a Multifix (or 40 Position) tool posts with their lathe? If so, what size series are you using? Thanks.


----------

